# ?     ! - ""

## Jedi_Lee

*...          ...    ...        :* http://augustin.pl.ua/?doing_wp_cron...14758300781250   *- ""* *2013 *  *36011 , -  19 : 066 365-8-365*  *... ,  ,  ...  !  !!! --!!!! ... - !!!*

----------


## Merry Corpse

,  ,  ...    ,     ,  - ,     -   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ,  ...    ,     ,  - ,     -   .

    ...   ,   !   ,    !     Hoegaarden... -,   !     ,           ,    ,        ...  !   ,    -  -!          ...        ...  ?    ,   ...      ...  ... !!!

----------


## Dracon

? 
    !   !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ... !  0,5-15 .        ...  ...   ...-    

> !   !

  *...     !  - ... -   -        ...  ,       -! -        ...  ,   ...         ...    ...*

----------


## kobieta

0,5  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 0,5  )

   ... , !  ...,   .   ...  ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Hoegaarden...

  ,        ,             . 
       ,   ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   ,    .

  ... ,  !   ...  .

----------


## Sky

-   ,    .    ,     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

        -       )

----------


## Pentax

-    . .  . .         ( ),    .      ,    .

----------


## Dracon

""    .   ,      - !   !  
PS:    -   .  ,   .

----------


## Sky

*Merry Corpse*, .     .  " '".

----------


## Sky

,       -     ,   .  - ""    볿  ,    -,   - ,    "" -    ,         .

----------


## Rumata

.  !!!

----------


## JPM

,       -    Pentax...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -   ,    .    ,     .

  ...  ...   ...       ,     ...      ,    ,     - ...     ?     ""     ...  -  !!!

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*, .    . 30 .   -  .  ,        35-50 .  .     . ˳    ,       -  ͳ   4  7 .       .   " "       .  *Jedi_Lee*,                . ͳ . 
.. , ,   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ""     ... -  !!!

     10,  15 -    ,   ))   

> .  ...   ...       ,     ...      ,    ,

              ,      ,       ,       ,  ,   15  ))

----------


## nickeler

> ""     ...

  ...  ))) 
      .   -      +/-

----------


## Sky

ͳ,    +/-

----------


## JPM

-20%  ,     .  ,   ,   - ,   .

----------


## tayatlas

> . 30 .   -  .  ,        35-50 .  .     . ˳    ,       -  ͳ   4  7 .       .   " "       .

      ..,        100  -     ""  ?  
        .....      70 %  -   .      .

----------


## Sky

*tayatlas*,    . Reinheitsgebot  ͳ   .   "" -  ,    ,     ,      "  ".  

> 70 %

    "".       -   .       -  100%,       500%.
        -   ()  .

----------


## Tigrina

> -

   

> ...  ...   ...       ,     ...      ,    ,     - ...     ?     ""     ...  -  !!!

   ,     ""   "" ,    ,       15 .,     20 . 0,5.            ?  *Jedi_Lee*,    

> ,    !

   ,              ?             ,          ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,       15

     ?      ,    , .

----------

> ˳    ,       -  ͳ   4  7 .       .   " "       .

  *Sky*,    ,     - Weyermann   5-7 /.       ,  ,      ...

----------


## Tigrina

> ?      ,    , .

   -,    20.  1. 
, ,    ,    "    ""     ... -  !!!"     ,  '       .  30   -       ,    ? 
   ,         .

----------


## Sky

**, ,     .  ,  ,  . ³     .   (           1,5  3 .      5  20 .)    

> -   ()  .

----------

...        ,   " " +    -     (  ), , 2.
        , " " ,   ( )

----------


## Sky

**, .      .

----------


## 23q

,   +   .
   ,  , .

----------


## tayatlas

> "".       -   .       -  100%,       500%.
>         -   ()  .

           .   .

----------


## Sky

*tayatlas*,    ,   .   " 70%"    (   / ,   .      )

----------


## Dracon

> 10,  15 -    ,   ))               ,      ,       ,       ,  ,   15  ))

   15,00 .  0,5 .  ,    ,  ""!     ! 
        ""   -    "" - 15,40 . -  1,5  ().

----------


## 23q

> ""

----------


## Sky

*Dracon*,    .

----------


## Dracon

6     ! 
  (9-0 -  )!   !   ! 
PS:     ))))))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  . , ...   ...  .

----------


## kingon

!!!!!       !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !!!!!       !!!!!!!!!!!!

  ... -! , ** ... ,   ...,     ... ,    ,    ,    ,      ,   30-40%   ...      ...**         . 
 ,  ,   "" -  ...  -,   -  ...,   ...    ... ,   ...  ... ,     ""              ...             ...  ,   .

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,    ,     .  ,      ,   ,      .  ,    ,   ,       ,        .   '   -  .
 ,   .  ,      -     ? 70%,   ,        : "     ",  "    ". ,    -   ( )     , ?  ,         -    .    ,       ()   20-25 ,   100% ,   ,    15 .   .
..  "  **" (        ,    "")  ,     .  ,   -,       ̳,   /?  "  " (Michelin Guide),         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,    ,     .

     

> ,      ,   ,      .

     

> ,    ,   ,       ,        .   '   -  .
>  ,   .  ,      -     ? 70%,   ,        : "     ",  "    ". ..  "  **" (        ,    "")  ,     .  ,   -,       ̳,   /?  "  " (Michelin Guide),         .

  *...--...*    

> ,    -   ( )     , ?  ,         -    .    ,       ()   20-25 ,   100% ,   ,    15 .   .

   
 ...  ""     . ...   ,     -    ?    ... ? ----...  , ,       ...    ,  ...*    !*

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,     .

----------


## andy

> http://s40.radikal.ru/i087/1305/62/49d70489a19b.gif    http://s019.radikal.ru/i631/1305/ef/71a0932b65f5.gif    http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1305/dd/85f6a77defdf.gif*...--...*     http://s017.radikal.ru/i426/1305/76/e39005c26bbe.gif 
>  ...  ""     . ...   ,     -    ?    ... ? ----...  , ,       ...    ,  ...*    !*

            ?

----------


## Sky

> ?

    ?    ?      ,   ,       .  

> .--...

     ...  ,       ,       .  **:     

> ?

      ' ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,     .

     

> ?    ?      ,   ,       . 
>    ...  ,       ,       .  
>     ' ))

----------


## erazer

"" -     ?   .

----------


## Scald

**:     http://gifgif.media.mit.edu/search

----------


## 23q

*Sky*,     ?

----------


## Sky

> Sky,     ?

       ,  .  ,    ,  -,     -  .       . ³ '    .    ,     ,    .

----------


## 23q

> ,  .

  .     .

----------


## Sky

*23q*,   ,       ,    ,      .      ,   .   

> ?

    ,           .      ,    . 
 ,    ,  ?
..       ))

----------


## 23q

> ,    ,  ?

  ,     

> ,       ,    ,      .      ,   .

      ,     ,        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .     .

     

> ,     ,        .

----------


## Ihor

**:                      -  ,     
 ,       :)

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*, ,   ?

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*, ,   ?

  **:       ,                       ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

.  ,    ,                   .

----------


## Sky

*Merry Corpse*,             ,   . 
    .  ,      "    ",     .

----------


## augustin

,    ,      ,  (   )-  ,    - ,     ,   ,     -     ,       .      . 066-3658365  ,  
-  ,  , ,       : -     -  "  "    ,      ,    ,

----------


## Sky

*augustin*,     ,    

> "  " (        ,    "")  ,     . ...  "  " (Michelin Guide),         .

   

> 

    ,   ,                    . ,      -   .

----------


## 23q

*augustin*,  ?  ,      ?

----------


## Sky

> ,

   ))       ,

----------

> 

    ...       .           .

----------


## augustin

-  ,   ,      ,     ,

----------


## RAMM

, , (  ) .

----------


## augustin

,   +     .066-365-8-365

----------


## veselka

!   !   !
       .      !           (!)   .          .     ,     .  ,        ,    ,  -  .

----------


## Recorder

,      -   :) !

----------


## mad-xap

-   !!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -   !!

   ...,

----------


## Dumbo

,  . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  . .

  ...,  ,  ...     ,         ,     ,       ,      . 
- !
 -
-

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*... ....*

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*, ,    *** ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*, ???

  ...? ...    ...  ,   -              ...    .     ...,  --. 
    ...    ,  ...  ...   - (,  , *   ,   * .)   ,    ...   -,        ...  ...- ... -   ...   ,       .     ...      ,     ,    ,  ...  .    ...  -   ... !    ,   Hoegaarden... Hoegaarden   ,  ...   ...  -        ,  ...  ...-, 99 . ...   ...       ...    ,    !  ... "" **!!!  - ...

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,    .        ,   -  N-.

----------

,

----------


## Karen

> ,

    ,  !

----------


## ikaari

,         ,  ,        ,      -.        -    ( , , ""  )   ,         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,         ,  ,        ,      -.        -    ( , , ""  )   ,         .

  ...   :   ...     -    ,   ... ** !

----------


## Merry Corpse

-    .   ,   . http://vk.com/valberpub

----------

